

Cofounders?  Please, no more. - davimack

Can we PLEASE not hear about anybody's need for cofounders, or their experiences with them, or any of that garbage?  Why should anybody on here care?  Why is it important to those of us who write code?  No - don't answer - just stop spamming about your stupid project and your needs - this isn't a marketing site, is it?  Go to FaceHook and blather, 'cause I'm tired of hearing about it.
======
Khao
Hacker News Guidelines

What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than _hacking and startups_. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
davimack
Exactly - so, to me, stories about choosing co-founders are off-topic, as they
are not of interest intellectually whatsoever.

------
theorique
This sounds very important to you, but please consider this:

 _A significant part of hacking is getting a project and/or product into the
hands of users to whom it can give value._

Sometimes that involves founding a company.

Most of the time founding a company involves work with other people - co-
founders.

Recommendation: If you _don't_ want to read about co-founders, skip those
threads and save yourself the frustration.

~~~
davimack
As to skipping the topics: if there were an easy way to filter the rss feed,
I'd do so (it's on my list of "to-do's" to build my own feed reader). As it
is, though, I really do wonder why there seems to be so many of the things,
which I have to look at in the main feed. Perhaps there should be a separate
feed for those types of things, rather than lumping them in with all of the
other interesting things.

------
debacle
Who you pick as your cofounder(s) might be the biggest decision you make as a
startup founder.

~~~
davimack
And for those of us who are interested in code, it's the least interesting
thing on the planet.

